# Doogle.org, the Irish search engine.



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

http://www.doogle.org/

Alan.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

:lol: :lol: 

Pete


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

tried using it to search for Guiness.......

then tried girls

very amusing indeed

Dave


----------



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

like it


----------

